# Massive Probleme mit dem Asus P8H67-M Pro



## The-GeForce (24. Januar 2011)

Servus,

nachdem es hier schon ein Asus Supportforum gibt, möchte ich meine Probleme mit meinem neuen Board hier nochmals ausführlich diskutieren und darlegen.

Zunächst mal das System:

CPU: I5 2400
RAM: 4GB G.Skill Eco bzw. Corsair Standard Ram (CL9) jeweils 1333MHz
Board: Asus P8H67-M Pro
Festplatten: 32 GB Mtron SSD & 750 GB Western Digital Caviar Black

Zunäscht mal die Problembeschreibung:
Beim Kaltstart (Rechner vom Stromnetz getrennt gewesen) drehen alle Lüfter kurz auf und das System verstummt sofort wieder. Nach zwei Sekunden Gedenkpause startet der Rechner dann.

Sobald das Bios läd erscheint eine Meldung, die darauf hinweist, dass die OC Stettings nicht funktioneren würden (obwohl kein OC betrieben wurde und nur die Speichersetting vorgenommen wurden) und neu eingegeben werden müssten.
Kommt man schließlich bis zum Windows, wird bei der Windowsanmeldung der Vorgang sofort beendet und der Rechner startet neu.
Dieser Effekt bleibt so lange bestehen, bis man den Intel Grafiktreiber restlos entfernt hat und das System die iGPU nur mit dem rudimentären Standard-VGA Treiber anspricht. Die maximale Auflösung liegt dabei bei 1280x1024.

Ich habe noch eine HD5850 im Schrank gehabt, die ich eigentlich nicht  mehr einbauen wollte, da in meinem kleinen Gehäuse kaum Platz dafür ist.  Nun habe ich es entnervt doch einmal gemacht.
Und sie da: Plötzlich funktioniert es.
Obwohl der Monitor mit dem Board und nicht mit der Grafikkarte verbunden ist funktioniert alles und auch der Inteltreiber arbeitet ordentlich.

Zwischenfazit: Damit das Board funktioniert, muss eine Grafikkarte verbaut sein. Prima, da hätte ich auch ein P67 Board nehmen können.

Weiter im Text: Nimmt man die Grafikkarte wieder heraus, so tritt sofort wieder der Reboot Fehler auf.

Bioseinstellungen, die dafür sorgen sollten, dass nur die iGPU angesprochen wird wurden zwar eingestellt, veränderten das Resultat aber nicht.

Mein Fazit sagt: Defekt

Was sagt ein Asus-Experte zu diesem Board?


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo The-GeForce,
bislang sind uns derartige Probleme mit der onboard Grafik nicht bekannt. Bei unseren Tests mit dem P8H67-M lief es einwandfrei. Falls noch nicht passiert installier mal den aktuellsten Grafiktreiber von der Intel Webseite.

Die An/Aus/An Problemtaik ist bei den P67 Boards mittels Biosupdate behoben worden. Für die H67 Boards werden noch entsprechende Updates kommen.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## The-GeForce (27. Januar 2011)

Der Inteltreiber ist doch mit das Problem gewesen:

Wenn der Treiber nicht da ist, ist man bis ins Windows gekommen. Dann wurde die iGPU mit dem Windows VGA Treiber angesprochen und hat eine Maximale Auflösung von 1280x1024 ausgespuckt.

Sobald man den Inteltreiber installiert (und es war der neuste von der Homepage) rauchte der Rechner mit Reboot ab, sobald man die Windows-Anmeldung erreicht hat.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (28. Januar 2011)

Das hab ich schon gesehen. Deswegen ja der Hinweis.
Welche Treiberversionen genau hast du bislang getestet?

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## The-GeForce (28. Januar 2011)

Es gibt einen von Intel, der vom 18.12.2010 mit der Versionsnummer 15.​21.​5.​64.​2266.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (31. Januar 2011)

Ein Kollege hat das ganze mit dem Treiber aus unserem Downloadbereich getestet. Er konnte keinerlei Probleme feststellen. Das System lief einwandfrei mit dem Treiber.

Wenn du bislang nur den von Intel genutzt hast deinstallier diesen und teste bitte den aus unserem Downloadbereich: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Astarothkun (8. Februar 2011)

Ich habe das selbe Board und den Fehler in abgeschwächter Version auch gehabt. Vom Asus Support kam folgende Meldung.


> Some of you may have been experiencing a double POST on your P8P67 series motherboard whereupon after powering on the system from a cold boot, the board will power on and then immediately reset itself before it actually POSTs and shows any display on the screen. I’ll explain the fix below and give some information about why this happens.
> First, I would like to stress the importance of flashing the BIOS to the latest BIOS revision as listed on our support website, ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-. You can access the ASUS EZ Flash tool from within the UEFI (advanced options, tools) to flash the BIOS from any removable device such as a USB flash drive.
> 
> From time to time we needed to implement full resets in order to maintain stability due to the architecture of the Sandy Bridge platform. For instance, the system may require one full reset when the PCH power has been cut during S5 power state. To fix the most common additional reset (double POST when powering on from off state), enter UEFI BIOS -> go to ‘Advanced’ tab -> go down to ‘APM’, press Enter -> enable the “Power on by PCIe.” function. Then press F10 to save & exit. After save & exit, let the system boot into Windows or other OS, then perform a proper shutdown: Start button -> Shut down. You will no longer have the double POST. We will fix this in an upcoming BIOS release.


Bei mir hat es geholfen, obwohl es ein P8H67 Board ist und nicht wie beschrieben das üblichere P8P67. Ich hab jetzt bei einem Kaltstart keine Probleme mehr mit Doppelstart/OC Fail. Deine Probleme und Resets beim Windowsstart hatte ich jedoch nicht, ich hoffe die sind damit ebenfalls beseitigt.
P.S.: Ich hab zusätzlich vorher noch ein Bios Update von v0307 (Stock) auf v0410 durchgeführt.

Edit: Das war wohl ein Fall von "zu früh gefreut". Heute Morgen hatte ich wieder den "double POST" als ich aus dem Kaltzustand gestartet habe aber immerhin ist das OC Fail nicht mehr aufgetaucht.


----------



## MartinB (12. Mai 2011)

*Massive Boot-Probleme SATA & USB Asus P8H67-M Pro*

Ich habe Mitte April die angeführten Komponenten bestellt und vor einer Woche erhalten:  


> ASUS P8H67-M Pro Rev.3 (BIOS 0806)
> Intel Core i5-2500k
> 4GB Corsair ValueSelect DDR3-1333 CL9
> LC-Power Midi Tower Pro-916B Gridder ATX - Schwarz - o.NT.
> ...


Vom alten PC wird eine Compaq PS2 Tastatur  verwendet und ein CD-RW Lite-On IDE-Laufwerk steht auch zur Verfügung. Nach dem schon einigermaßen mühsamen Zusammenbau, traf mich dann der Schreck als das Board nach Kaltstart-"Power on" erstmals gar nichts machte (kein Beep, alle Lüfter, HD sowie RAM gecheckt und laufen). Nach den ersten Internet-Recherchen fand ich eine "Flut" an Problem-Hinweisen zu den P8x67-M-Boards: *BIOS. Boot & SATA* Problems (31.01.) ; *Boot*-Probleme (01.02.) ; "Double POST"-*Boot*-Fehler, Kein Sound, LAN Stabilitätsprobleme (01.03.) ; Cherry-USB-Tastatur-Probleme (14.03.) ; *Boot* Probleme/Hänger & *SATA*-Probleme (23.03.) ; *HDMI* BlueScreen (08.04.) ; Probleme *DVI*-Ausgang (09.04.) *HD-Partitionierung*s-Probleme (15.04.) ; langsame *USB* Geschwindigkeiten (18.04) ; *DVI-HDMI* Standby: no wake up (26.04.)  ; Probleme mit *IDE Brenner*? (28.04.) ; *Boot*-Fail (30.04.) ; aquaero 4 *USB* Probleme mit Asus P8-Serie/Sandy Bridge (11.05.) ; 

Nachdem ich MB, CPU und alle Anschlüsse ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut hatte (Test nur mit MB, CPU, RAM und dann HD), sowie nach einem CMOS memory reset (mit Jumper unten rechts), kam ich erstmals ins BIOS. Trotzdem gelang es mir nie extern von USB oder dem SD-Cardreader zu booten, obwohl im BIOS angezeigt. Es gelang mir sogar das EFI-BIOS im BIOS upzugraden auf 0902 (2011/04/01 USB2.0 port improves). Ein Zeichen also, daß di Kommunikation über SATA zu HD grundsätzlich funktioniert. Aber auch eine bei anderen PCs bootbare Platte per SATA brachte keine Besserung. Nach stundenlangen Probieren und anschliessen des IDE-CD-RW gelang es mir schließlich die HD zu partitionieren (für ein Multiboot-System) und einige Zeit lief es mit Live-CDs recht gut. Nachdem ich aber ubuntu installiert hatte und neu starten wollte, fingen die Probleme erneut an. CMOS-Reset samt MB-Knopf-Batterie entfernen brachte leider kaum etwas (guter Tip: nach Stromabkabelung Ein/Aus für Reststromaufbrauch betätigen). Einige weitere Stunden später gelang es mir dann auf einmal doch von USB-HD zu booten. Leider auch nur ein paar Mal. Ich hab dann erst mal für ein paar Tage pausiert. Heute hab ich nun das ASUS DRW-24B3ST/BLK/G 24x  erhalten und per SATA angeschlossen. Ich hoffte, daß sich endlich deutlich etwas bessert. Aber leider wieder Sense. So hab ich nun hier den Beitrag geschrieben; ich hatte noch nie ein Board, das so zickte. Als ich nun auf die Asus-Download-Seite gehe sehe ich: 


> P8H67-M PRO 1002 BIOS 2011/05/06
> 1. Fixed system hang if the HDD is NTFS format and the allocation unit size is not 4096 bytes
> 2. Improve system compatibility.


Das zeigt also auch offiziell, daß das Board massive Probleme hat.  
Grummel - Werd jetzt noch probieren, ob ich ins BIOS komme, um das ROM-Update einzuspielen und ev. das “Power on by PCIe.” zu testen. *hope*.


----------



## MartinB (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Massive Probleme mit dem Asus P8H67-M Pro BIOS 0902*

So ein Schei.! Nach weiteren gefühlten Stunden, ist es mir bisher nur einmal (nach dem Aufstehen und CMOS und Battery-Reset) gelungen ins BIOS zu kommen. Dabei hat mir die EFI-Update-Funktion das neue ROM P8H67-M-PRO-ASUS-1002.ROM nicht akzeptiert. 
Mein Vertrauen sowohl in die Software, als auch Hardware des MB ist nun bald komplett dahin; ich denke, wenns nicht bald gelingt, tausche ich das "Alpha-Board" um und zwar möglichst in eine andere Marke (Gigabyte, MSI). So eine Bananaware


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo Martin,
wenn du eine halbwegs aktuelle USB Tastatur anschließt, bleibt das Verhalten identisch?
Was für ein Medium hast du für das BIOS Update genutzt? Es empfiehlt sich einen USB Stick in FAT32 zu nehmen.
Welche Fehlermeldung hast du genau bekommen?

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## MartinB (12. Mai 2011)

Gerade jetzt nach über 4 Stunden CMOS-Reset (mit Batterie entfernt) wieder der "Double POST"-Boot-Halt-Fehler. Das BIOS scheint entfernter denn je. 


> wenn du eine halbwegs aktuelle USB Tastatur anschließt, bleibt das Verhalten identisch?
> Was für ein Medium hast du für das BIOS Update genutzt? Es empfiehlt sich einen USB Stick in FAT32 zu nehmen.
> Welche Fehlermeldung hast du genau bekommen?


Ich habe leider keine USB-Tastatur zur Hand. Ich habe einen 16 GB FAT32-Stick genommen (wie schon beim Update von 0806 auf 0902). Der Zugriff aufs Dateisystem war ansonsten kein Problem. Die Fehlermeldung habe ich mir nicht notiert; aber es war irgendetwas mit falsche ROM-Datei oder so - auf jeden Fall akzeptierte das EFI die Datei nicht.

Nachtrag: Mein Problem ist, dass ich nun seit über einem Tag nicht mehr ins BIOS komme (auch kein Beep mehr) und nicht mehr weiß, was neben CMOS-Reset und Battery rausnehmen noch gemacht werden kann. Nun passiert eigentlich bei jedem Kaltstart der "Double POST"-Boot-Halt-Fehler. Gibt es öfters Probleme mit PS2-Keyboards, bzw. hat der Einsatz eines  USB-Keyboards schon mehrmals geholfen, oder wäre dies nur eine Suche  nach möglichen Problemen?

Nachtrag 2 vom 19.5.2011: Das Update auf BIOS 1002 ist nach komplettem auseinandernehmen (inkl. CPU und Lüfter) und wiederzusammensetzen doch noch gelungen. Das restliche Verhalten hat sich aber nicht geändert und es war nicht klar, ob USB oder SATA-Anschlüsse die Probleme hervorriefen (divergierendes Verhalten). Auf jeden Fall ist das Board in der von mir gewünschten (siehe Vorpost) Konfiguration nicht anwendbar und der Händler (bzw. der Servicetechniker davon) hat mir bestätigt, dass Asus häufiger Probleme macht und er Gigabyte und Foxconn emfehlen würde. Nachdem im Händler-Shop als vergleichbare Boards das Gigabyte GA-H67M-UD2H-B3 (ohne USB3, etwas teurer) und das MSI H67MA-E45 (USB3 und Firewire) verfügbar waren, habe ich nun durch die Kulanz/Verständnis des Händlers das Gigabyte im Tausch (inkl. Aufzahlung) bestellt, da ich mit MB diesen Typs gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe (wenn auch lang her). Ein kleiner Grund war auch das BIOS, da EFI vielleicht nicht nur bei ASUS nicht ausgereift scheint.

Nachtrag 3 vom 3.6.2011: bin glücklich mit dem Gigabyte; werkelt tadellos.


----------



## xshaminox (2. August 2011)

Hallo,

auf der Suche nach einem Rechner, der die nächsten 5-10 Jahre zuverlässig läuft (kein Gaming), 
habe ich mir folgende Kombination zugelegt:

Intel Core i5-2500
ASUS P8H67-M PRO Rev 3.0, Sockel 1155, mATX, DDR3 (EFI-BIOS Vers. 1003)
Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm
8GB-Kit Kingston ValueRAM PC3-10667U CL9
OCZ Agility 3 120GB 6,4cm (2,5") SATA3
Betriebssystem: versuche Windows 7 64-bit zu installieren

Jetzt zu meinen Problemen:
1. Nach Installation des Grafik-Treibers (ASUS-CD) funktioniert DVI nicht mehr.
2. Hauptproblem:
Beim Installieren der Treiber (ASUS-CD) sind ggf. Neustarts nötig. 
Nachdem der Rechner sauber runtergefahren ist, fährt er oft nicht wieder hoch, d.h. die Lüfter und CD-Laufwerke laufen an, und sonst nichts.
Keine Anzeigen auf dem Monitor (weder DVI, noch VGA); kein Ansprechen der Tastatur (Logitek, USB), da NUM-Lock nicht aktiviert wird.
Nach einem CMOS-Reset läuft der Rechner dann wieder.
Dieses Problem wird schlimmer, je länger der Rechner läuft (wärmer wird?), bis schließlich auch ein CMOS-Reset von mehreren Minuten nicht mehr hilft.

Ist mein Board defekt?
Hilft mir ein Umtausch (1:1), oder sollte ich lieber ein anderes Board wählen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

xshaminox


----------



## qwertz123456 (2. August 2011)

Das kann ja wohl nicht sein, das das Problem nicht oder noch nicht bekannt ist. Das ganze Intel Forum ist voll von dem Bug.
Sobald ein Monitor über DVI oder HDMI angesteckt ist gibt es einen Bluscreen beim Windows start.

I7-2600K Intel HD Graphics (igdkmd64)...: Intel Communities

Bis jetzt funktioniert wohl nur der Treiber von der CD die beim Board dabei war.

Wann wird ASUS hier endlich mal tätig?


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (3. August 2011)

Hallo qwertz123456,
bislang hab ich erst einmal von einem ähnlichen Problem gehört. Das hatte sich damals aber nach einen BIOS- und Treiberupdate erledigt.
Welche BIOS Version hast du drauf und welche Treiberversionen hast du bereits getestet?
Auch die sonstige Konfiguration wäre interessant sowie das verwendete OS.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (3. August 2011)

Sorry, fürs Doppelpost.....

@xshaminox
Bekommst du denn ein Fehlerbeepcode wenn das System nicht mehr bootet?
Wenn auch ein CMOS Reset nicht mehr hilft, was musst du machen damit das System dann wieder geht?
Hast du das ganze schonmal in Minimalkonfiguration getestet? Gleiches Verhalten?

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## qwertz123456 (3. August 2011)

Hallo Doktor,

Bios Version ist 1003 eine neuere gibt es leider nicht.
Treiber 15.21.10.2291, 15.22.1.64.2361, 15.22.4.64.2418 und aktuellester Treiber

Nur die Treiber Version 8.15.10.2219 klappt. Leider werden neuere Versionen über Windows Update ausgeliefert. 

Das OS ist Windows 7 egal ob 32/64bit.

Gruß


----------



## xshaminox (3. August 2011)

Hallo Doktor,

nein, ich bekomme keinen Fehlerbeepcode. Nur das Rauschen der Lüfter...
Wenn das CMOS Reset nicht hilft, warte ich (meist bis zum nächsten morgen) und mache dann nochmals ein CMOS Reset.

Was verstehst du unter Minimalkonfiguration?
Ich teste derzeit mit Board+CPU, RAM (mal mit einem, mal mit 2 4GB Riegeln), der SSD - Platte und 1 IDE-DVD-Brenner. (genauere Beschreibung siehe oben)
Da ich zwischenzeitlich die Platte formatiert habe, da der Rechner beim Starten von Windows eingefrohren ist, brauche ich das CD-Laufwerk um zu booten.

Derzeit schafft der Rechner die 2-3 Neustarts während des Windows-Setups nicht, bis ich zum CMOS-Reset greifen muss, bzw. das nicht mehr hilft...

Gruss und Danke
xshaminox


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (5. August 2011)

@qwertz:
Wir haben hier verschiedenste Tests mit verschiedensten Treiberversionen durchgeführt. Allerdings konnten wir kein grundlegendes Problem feststellen. Wenn die Version 2219 funktioniert und die späteren nicht, sieht es nach einem Treiberproblem aus. Ich werde das mal an TW als Hinweis weitergeben.

@xshaminox:
Das Verhalten hört sich verdächtig nach einem Spannungsproblem an. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast würde ich mal ein anderes Netzteil testen. Was die Minimalkonfiguration angeht hast du das soweit schon richtig gemacht. Wenn es auch mit einem anderen Netzteil auftritt würde ich das Board nochmal ausserhalb des Gehäuses testen. Wenn sich dann nach wie vor nichts ändert würde ich das Board zur Überprüfung mal über deine Bezugsquelle einschicken.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## xshaminox (7. August 2011)

Hallo Doktor,

sorry, dass ich mich erst so spät melde, aber ich hab noch ein wenig getestet...

Ein neues Netzteil hat das Boot-Problem behoben - danke für den Tip !
Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht, ob mein altes Netzteil (älteres be-quiet 500W) kapputt ist, oder ob es einfach daran lag, dass das Netzteil nur 4-pin / 20-pin - Anschlüsse hat...

Mein DVI funktioniert mit den Treiber der ASUS-DVD allerdings immer noch nicht und ich trau mich wegen der bekannten Probleme (qwertz) keinen "neuen" Treiber auszuprobieren, bis es eine wirklich neue Version gibt...

Nochmal Danke und Gruß
xshaminox


----------



## Man At Arms (16. August 2011)

Habe heute mein P8H67-Evo bekommen und bisher so das schlimmste was ich mit einem MB erlebt habe. Einsatzgebiet sollte ein HTPC werden.
Weitere Komponenten sind ein Core i3 2100T (35W) eine OCZ Agilty 3, 4 GB Corsair Value Select 1333 RAM.

Nach dem auspacken wollte ich WIndows 64 Bit via USB Stick draufbügeln.. keien Chance, wenn die höher auflösende Windows Installation Grafik kam, hat sich das Board verabschiedet. Nach einigen Versuchen habe ich dann ein optisches Laufwerk angeschlossen und die Installtion von DVD ausgeführt.
Kurz vor Ende der Installation bei "Installation wird abgeschlossen..." dann immer ein Crash bzw. nicht mal ein Crash.. Rechner aus und Neustart. Quittiert hat Windows das mit "Crash bei der Installation, nicht mit mir, schön neuinstallieren".

Einen Fehler muss ich mir aber eingestehen. Mir war nicht bewusst, dass die IGP standardmässig nicht aktiviert ist. 

Ich habe dann eine alte 7900GTX eingebaut. Siehe da, wie schon im ersten Post beschrieben: keine Probleme. Auf der Nvidia Karte lief alles problemlos. Auch das wechseln mit eingebauter Graka auf die IGP funktoniert plötzlich problemlos. Sowie die Karte raus ist: Aus kurz vor dem Windows Einsatz nach "Windows wir gestartet".
Bios Update auf die 1850 hat auch nichts gebracht. Das Board scheint einfach großer Schrott zu sein. 
Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es mit der Nvidia Karte, ohne Probleme läuft, kann man so denke ich, andere Fehlerquellen sehr gut ausschliessen.


----------



## alex2210 (19. Mai 2012)

Ja,ich hab damit einen Thread ausgegraben ....aber ich muss es unbedingt sagen:
Die doppelten Kaltstarts hatte ich nur dann ,als ich den Via onboard storage Controller anhatte (der IDE Controller)
Hab das ding jez aus gemacht. Jez läuft alles ganz normal und doppelte Kaltstarts hab ich auch nich mehr.....
Hoffe ich konnte helfen^^


----------



## magicmike72 (4. November 2012)

Hallo ich habe probleme mit dem board oder eines aber ein  extrem nerviges und da spielt es keine rolle welche hardware ich verbaut habe.

Also ich habe keinen Analogen Ton (den will ich wegen der Konfigurationsmöglichkeit) den digitalen Quatsch brauche ich nicht  der klingt immer nach beim beenden da auch der optische nicht funzt also nur hdmi nach mehrfachem hin und her bewegt sich der balken für die momentane lautstärke aber kein piep , da frage ich mich doch für was 8 Buchsen verbaut sind lagen die noch rum oder sah die Blende hinten sonst so nackt aus.

NERV! bei der Technik sage ich "Die waren niemals auf dem Mond" das glaube ich einfach nicht.

Also Bitte wer hat eine Idee, Danke und ich kann meine hardware konfiguration natürlich nachreichen


----------

